# New repair project Sylvania lc320ss2



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sylvania 32 inch LCD

model: lc320ss2

power supply board numbers: ba17f8f01022, a17f8mpw

the TV is turning on for a few seconds then shutting off, it blinks red a few times then goes to solid red until I push the power button again, then it blinks a few times then goes back to solid red. I've visually checked the caps on the board and they seem to be fine, I've yet to uninstall the board and do any readings on it but I figured I would get the post rolling. I've started looking around for a new power supply board for this TV but I'm having trouble finding one that's in stock, If i can figure out what component is causing the TV to fail I would like to replace it but if I cant I will buy a new board, I'll post some further findings tomorrow but any advice is welcomed.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you have or can get an ESR meter start checking caps.


----------

